# Petition for more chocolate cakes?



## monochrom3 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm thinking to make this just because.

I know it'll reduce the rare status of the chocolate cake, but I know there's people(besides me) who wants them, but couldn't buy it because someone hoarded them.
At least they could increase the amount of the chocolate cakes when restocked, or do an another restock.

Also, it's a bit risky for me. I might get banned because of this(unless petitions doesn't break the rules). But let's say petitions are allowed, would you agree?


----------



## Jake (Mar 15, 2014)

so...??

petition for pixels > petition to end world hunger

LOGIC

ily tbt xxoxo


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 15, 2014)

I got carried away by the hype, that's why >_>


----------



## Murray (Mar 15, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> But let's say petitions are allowed, would you agree?



no i would not agree


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 15, 2014)

I would sign it!  More collectibles in general.


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 15, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> I would sign it!  More collectibles in general.



Glad at least someone was serious here.


----------



## Murray (Mar 15, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> Glad at least someone was serious here.



I am serious - i dont agree and i dont like your attitude towards views contrary to your own


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

i also want some salt collectibles 

exclusive to mafia players ofc


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 15, 2014)

Murray said:


> I am serious - i dont agree and i dont like your attitude towards views contrary to your own



OK, I understand. I guess the small texts is what makes me think like that, but then again that's how you type so I couldn't bother with it.

This idea popped on my mind all of a sudden. I guess I could thank you for reminding me.


----------



## VioletsTown (Mar 15, 2014)

I would sign on.  I am all for more collectibles.  I wonder if there will be other type pf cakes appearing?


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 15, 2014)

Farobi said:


> i also want some salt collectibles
> 
> exclusive to mafia players ofc



The salt and pepper collectibles that were fanmade xD love those.

Anyway on topic: I disagree :/


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 15, 2014)

VioletsTown said:


> I would sign on.  I am all for more collectibles.  I wonder if there will be other type pf cakes appearing?



Cupcakes?


----------



## iamthewalurs007 (Mar 15, 2014)

One thing I do not understand about this forum is how KIND and GENEROUS people are with villagers, trading items, etc, but TBT collectibles? Forget it. This place is obnoxious when it comes to TBT collectibles. :-(

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I might be a bit biased since I fell asleep while waiting for last nights restock and missed EVERYTHING. :-(


----------



## reyy (Mar 15, 2014)

I completely disagree.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 15, 2014)

I disagree with this. The people who were lucky to snag the collectibles that they really wanted, or have worked extremely hard to get a hold of them from others treasure their rare collectibles immensely. Restocking lots more would make that pointless, as more people will buy them just to hoard without really wanting them, the value of them will drop as there are so many, and the people who worked so hard to get them won't treasure them as much any more. An occasional restock is great, but only a few of each collectible, and not lot's of restocks together.


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 15, 2014)

If you're disagreeing, please give a strong opinion why would you disagree and I'll think about it.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 15, 2014)

It's rare for a reason, just make sure you're quicker with the shop. If the quantity was increased it wouldn't be fair on those who were quick enough! Like jake said, it is just pixels.


----------



## Mao (Mar 15, 2014)

Maybe make them unique (one per person) because then it's pointless...


----------



## Horus (Mar 15, 2014)

Farobi said:


> i also want some salt collectibles
> 
> exclusive to mafia players ofc





Yui Z said:


> The salt and pepper collectibles that were fanmade xD love those.
> 
> Anyway on topic: I disagree :/









We should petition for it to become a thing​


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 15, 2014)

I won't force people to agree with me but it kinda disheartens me if someone disagrees.
At least a reasoning could make me feel a bit better.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 15, 2014)

Horus said:


> We should petition for it to become a thing​


YES! This is the salt collectible I fell in love with xD


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 15, 2014)

OK, salt and pepper collectible may be neat, but we're talking about chocolate cake here.

I feel a bit cranky today so sorry if I'm being rude.


----------



## sej (Mar 15, 2014)

i disagree because, I think that people aren't quick enough AND things are rare on here, and it wouldn't be as good if the chocolate cake was still stocked 2 days later. Because then the people who got a chocolate cake won't feel as special


----------



## Lauren (Mar 15, 2014)

Horus said:


> We should petition for it to become a thing​



I support this!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> i disagree because, I think that people aren't quick enough AND things are rare on here, and it wouldn't be as good if the chocolate cake was still stocked 2 days later. Because then the people who got a chocolate cake won't feel as special



Sej you pretty much sum up my reason :3


----------



## sej (Mar 15, 2014)

Well <3


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

I would obviously love to get those collectibles. But the rarity will decrease .. which misses the whole point of collecting these collectibles. I know the feeling when you don't get what a lot of people get, but that's the economy for you :/

Hoarders selling them are just lucky.


----------



## sej (Mar 15, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I would obviously love to get those collectibles. But the rarity will decrease .. which misses the whole point of collecting these collectibles. I know the feeling when you don't get what a lot of people get, but that's the economy for you :/
> 
> Hoarders selling them are just lucky.



Backing up my point <3


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 15, 2014)

They don't really have to restock it too much, like 50 or something.


----------



## sej (Mar 15, 2014)

Still... it would decrease the rarity


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> Still... it would decrease the rarity



Like I pointed on the 1st topic.

Maybe my stubborness resurfaces again.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 15, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> They don't really have to restock it too much, like 50 or something.



It's still 50 more released into TBT and it's rarity will still decrease ~ even if they did restock, they'd be gone in a flash still.

Anyway, they've already restocked the shop twice this week so that at least some people in other time zones got a chance.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

dont get me wrong, i would love it if they do that. But i would feel bad for the people who actually stayed up all night to snag these collectibles. It's kinda unfair imo.


----------



## sej (Mar 15, 2014)

I think they re-stock every week


----------



## reyy (Mar 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> Backing up my point <3



THIS AMAZING GIRL'S POINT IS MY POINT.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> I think they re-stock every week



They restock the cherries every week


----------



## sej (Mar 15, 2014)

Ok 

- - - Post Merge - - -



OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> THIS AMAZING GIRL'S POINT IS MY POINT.



You calling me amazing? I'm flattered, lol


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm going OFF-TOPIC.. but woah, I honestly never knew what a TBT collectible was and how rare it was until one of my best friends on TBT (shoutout to sn0wxyuki) stayed up just to buy chocolate cakes for her and me and a few extras, and she sent one to me for free!

woah, I'm honestly feeling so lucky I got one. o:


----------



## sej (Mar 15, 2014)

Same happened with me, Kammeh sent me one for free!


----------



## Horus (Mar 15, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> OK, salt and pepper collectible may be neat, but we're talking about chocolate cake here.
> 
> I feel a bit cranky today so sorry if I'm being rude.



YOU NEED TO GET YOUR PRIORITIES STRAIGHT, GOOD SIR.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 15, 2014)

Horus said:


> We should petition for it to become a thing​


 Yes! I want the salt and pepper collectibles.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> I think they re-stock every week



They are only restocking the cherries every week


----------



## cIementine (Mar 15, 2014)

I kind of think you're making a big deal out of nothing. Nothing being the chocolate cake.

Yes, it's rare, I get it. Yes, you want it, I get it. 

But to put it in your signature is just pointless and demanding imo, and to make a thread about a petition for one is just childish and selfish. You should just wait until the next restock like almost everyone else did.

Hate to sound rude but it's just my opinion.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 15, 2014)

Not surprising given the AC community one of the most self-entitled communities out there.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Not surprising given the AC community one of the most self-entitled communities out there.



This is true


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 15, 2014)

I got the March birthstone and the pear. Someone sent me a cake because I lost Stitches... but I'm for more collectibles


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

Farobi said:


> This is true



That said. I don't like seeing people ganging up on the OP for having a different opinion. I found this on ACNL Confessions and it really stood out to me:


> TBT can be a really scary place at times. I'm always afraid to say something like Animal Crossing isn't meant for selling your villagers for millions or time travelling a lot, because the majority of the people on that forum will make you feel horrible about expressing your opinion and they'll start bombarding you with messages like, 'It's their game, they bought it with their own money, they play it how they want.' Ok, yeah, I get it, but can't I have an opinion?



I kinda have to agree with this. While it's quite different in this case, it's more or less the same moral issues some forum-goers have. Not saying I dislike it, but it should be worked upon.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 15, 2014)

yeah, I'll sign this petitio-

oh, you mean for the collectible and not real cakes

yeeeeah no


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 15, 2014)

lol It's just pixels on a forum website hun :/ I still don't understand why people like collectibles so much. I mean, if I can get one for free or get one because I happen to be online then sure. However; I honestly rather spend my TBT bells by buying things for AC instead, but to each his own ^-^. I also noticed most of the people saying no to this already have the chocolate cake lol. So here is a no from someone who has zero collectibles. Adding more would crash the whole bell system making TBT bells worth less, which in turn would make it harder for me to get mah AC stuffs. Since I'm pretty sure the whole reason why people even value TBT bells as much as they do is because they can go and get their rare collectibles or other shop stuffs, but mostly collectibles.


----------



## toastia (Mar 15, 2014)

I woke up in the middle of the night for this chocolate cake. I want to be one of the proud owners. I want it to be rare. Sure, it's your opinion, and it's perfectly fine. I just don't support this petition. It would make me feel like that I wasted my time, I could have just stayed asleep.

If people worked for it, they should get it. If you didn't get up, don't fuss at the people who did. If people hoard them, they WOKE up for it. If they didn't wake up, oh well. You had a chance just like everyone else~ they restocked twice this week.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Mar 15, 2014)

I won't support it, because rarity is what makes collectables "collectable". I am, however, against hoarders. Collectables like chocolate cake or Japanese letters are stocked very rarely, and keeping people from having them makes little to no sense unless you're selling them. Yes, it's fun to look at your rarities, but maybe some people have been waiting a long time to get one and never did (Not saying anyone in particular here, just an example).


----------



## VioletsTown (Mar 15, 2014)

I understand that you guys want to keep things rare, but there's one big presumption going on, which is not entirely true... that the playing field was level when the mad scramble happened.  It wasn't level.  The people who can afford super fast internet in real life had an advantage, and people who had lots of TBT bells had an advantage.  So those of us who are poor in real life or were newer to the site/don't have tons of bells to trade in for tbt bells were at a disadvantage.  

I am all for more restocks.  TBT bells are hard to earn whether by buying them or posting a lot.  So that itself will keep the items rare.  

And I am also for making sure at least one restock is limited to those people who don't have the item, just like the popper was.  This would prevent hoarding.  

One last thing... the posters who are against restocks seem to want to keep things rare, which basically means that for them stuff like chocolate cake is a status symbol.  I guess for me, it's something pretty to decorate my posts.  I really wouldn't care if everyone else had them.  Why not share the prettiness?  

In real life, diamonds are not rare, but are sold at inflated prices because big suppliers like DeBeers artificially keep the supply low and push the status symbol branding.  But whether diamonds are status symbols or not, I still like them because they are beautiful.  I wouldn't begrudge a lot of people having them just to make me feel special for having something rare.  Beauty should always be shared.


----------



## rubyy (Mar 15, 2014)

Where's the fun in collecting if it's just going to get common and everyone's going to have the same collectables?


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 15, 2014)

Rubyy said:


> Where's the fun in collecting if it's just going to get common and everyone's going to have the same collectables?



I think some people are missing the point of what collectible means. I agree that maybe they should make it so it's only one per person kind of thing, to sort of get rid of hoarders. However, I don't agree with making the items less rare than they are. They already restocked twice this week.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2014)

Im biased because I have them all but here's my two cents.

Calm down. Its pixels. Buy them from someone if you want them so bad. I see nothing wrong with hoarders. It's an economy.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 15, 2014)

theyre rare for a reason
i dont have the cake either and i dont rly care bc tbh its just pixels like everyone else said. 
you could probably try buying it off someone but yeah dont worry about it too much


----------



## Bowie (Mar 15, 2014)

Why can't you just offer something for it in the TBT Marketplace?


----------



## Trundle (Mar 15, 2014)

"okay, so put up more chocolate cake. just enough for me to snag one. then i don't care. buh buh buh buh i'm a duck"


----------



## toastia (Mar 15, 2014)

Trundle said:


> "okay, so put up more chocolate cake. just enough for me to snag one. then i don't care. buh buh buh buh i'm a duck"



That was kind of rude tbh...


----------



## Bowie (Mar 15, 2014)

Prin said:


> That was kind of rude tbh...



I agree.


----------



## toastia (Mar 15, 2014)

VioletsTown said:


> I understand that you guys want to keep things rare, but there's one big presumption going on, which is not entirely true... that the playing field was level when the mad scramble happened.  It wasn't level.  The people who can afford super fast internet in real life had an advantage, and people who had lots of TBT bells had an advantage.  So those of us who are poor in real life or were newer to the site/don't have tons of bells to trade in for tbt bells were at a disadvantage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To tell the truth, faster internet is kind of a advantage. Yes, it makes it harder, but not impossible. The more TBT bells excuse? That's not really valid. You have tons of time to stock up, plus if you are a newer member that huge amount of TBT you get cancels out what you said. Hoarders are people too. Just because they take collectible, doesn't mean they should have the collectibles taken from them. They bought them like everyone else. They just bought more of it. If there was a restock limited to the people who didn't have them, that would mean half the darn website. It wouldn't even be a collectible anymore. Share the prettiness? We'll, if you wanted pretty items, you had plenty of time to buy them. They restocked twice. Begrudging a lot of people? Those begrudged people had a chance just like everyone else did. Everybody had an equal chance to buy. Even those with slower internet could potentially get an item from greedy people with fast internet. They just have to hit the checkout first.

My two cents!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also being a status symbol is the entire point of collectibles...


----------



## Trundle (Mar 15, 2014)

Prin, I find it pretty hypocritical of you to call me rude when the OP is just being selfish and you're being rude by what you have in your signature.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 15, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Prin, I find it pretty hypocritical of you to call me rude when the OP is just being selfish and you're being rude by what you have in your signature.



I'm not against anyone who said you're being rude, although you're not.

I agree with your point about the OP cause this whole thread is rude. 

You have to collect them with hard work, not by demand. Like you can't demand $1,000,000, you have to work hard to get it.

This thread is just desperate and childish imo


----------



## toastia (Mar 15, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Prin, I find it pretty hypocritical of you to call me rude when the OP is just being selfish and you're being rude by what you have in your signature.



and how can you call me rude for calling your brother rude when you were rude
Anyway back on topic


----------



## Bowie (Mar 15, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Prin, I find it pretty hypocritical of you to call me rude when the OP is just being selfish and you're being rude by what you have in your signature.



There's no need to lower yourself down to the level of someone you see as rude, is there?


----------



## Trundle (Mar 15, 2014)

Bowie said:


> There's no need to lower yourself down to the level of someone you see as rude, is there?



I don't think you ever really know what you're talking about, because you never make sense. I wasn't being rude, but I was paraphrasing the OPs mindset as a way to show you all how bad of an idea it was. I may have been being straightforward with my opinion but I don't believe it was rude to call someone out on how I think how selfish they are acting. I was in no way saying what I said because Prin's signature is rude towards two members. I called out her on being hypocritical of calling me out to be rude because she has rude comments in her signature. What even went through your head to bring you to the conclusion that I was lowering myself down to Prin's signature, that is rude, baffles me.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 15, 2014)

Just want to say... don't blame it all on the internet speed. My internet connection speed is HORRIBLE! I use the wifi from my phone's network to save on crazy internet bills. My avg download speed is 2 Mbps yet I was able to grab some collectibles. Sure, people with faster internet have a bit of an advantage but it's not impossible.


----------



## toastia (Mar 15, 2014)

Sholee said:


> Just want to say... don't blame it all on the internet speed. My internet connection speed is HORRIBLE! I use the wifi from my phone's network to save on crazy internet bills. My avg download speed is 2 Mbps yet I was able to grab some collectibles. Sure, people with faster internet have a bit of an advantage but it's not impossible.



Ty so much...


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 15, 2014)

Everyone breath. o.o I don't think Trundle was being rude, I actually thought what he said was funny with a hint of sarcasm. Sometimes humor doesn't translate well into text. Let's all take our hands off our keyboards and take a breather. TBT is such a nice, kind and generous place. Let's not ruin it with meaningless fights. Please.


----------



## toastia (Mar 15, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Everyone breath. o.o I don't think Trundle was being rude, I actually thought what he said was funny with a hint of sarcasm. Sometimes humor doesn't translate well into text. Let's all take our hands off our keyboards and take a breather. TBT is such a nice, kind and generous place. Let's not ruin it with meaningless fights. Please.


But...but.... I have no keyboard.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 15, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I don't think you ever really know what you're talking about, because you never make sense. I wasn't being rude, but I was paraphrasing the OPs mindset as a way to show you all how bad of an idea it was. I may have been being straightforward with my opinion but I don't believe it was rude to call someone out on how I think how selfish they are acting. I was in no way saying what I said because Prin's signature is rude towards two members. I called out her on being hypocritical of calling me out to be rude because she has rude comments in her signature. What even went through your head to bring you to the conclusion that I was lowering myself down to Prin's signature, that is rude, baffles me.



Right, well, for a start, it doesn't matter to me whether or not I make sense to you, but either way, there is no reason at all to insultingly experiment with that confusion and direct it at other people. Making the creator of this thread out to be a duck is not a very productive way of displaying how you feel about what is being said, and it's unnecessarily rude.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 15, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> I'm not against anyone who said you're being rude, although you're not.
> 
> I agree with your point about the OP cause this whole thread is rude.
> 
> ...



I agree with this.


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Im biased because I have them all but here's my two cents.
> 
> Calm down. Its pixels. Buy them from someone if you want them so bad. I see nothing wrong with hoarders. It's an economy.



Right..??? People are going nuts in this thread o3o ..


----------



## cIementine (Mar 15, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I agree with this.



Notice I underline imo so people don't have a go at me.

I can't believe people are arguing about a petition that will honestly never be taken seriously for a virtual cake.

Lol I mean since when did TBT become a debating club? xD


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't understand why collectibles have to be a 'symbol of status'  :/ the only reason I ever want them is because they're pretty hehe.


----------



## toastia (Mar 15, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I don't understand why collectibles have to be a 'symbol of status'  :/ the only reason I ever want them is because they're pretty hehe.


They are nice looking! I guess it's your choice whether they are a symbol of status or not. It's whatever you take it as!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 15, 2014)

I disagree. There isn't a reason to restock more often.


----------



## Peisinoe (Mar 15, 2014)

Collectible Apocalypse.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd support it.

But I honestly am all for a "every collectible for everyone" standpoint. I don't like limited things. I think it promotes an Elitist Attitude and ruins it for people who want to collect because they like the items versus those who collect because it's rare and they can show off.

It wouldn't bother me at all if any of the collectibles I've gotten went back up permanently for unlimited stock. I'd just be happy to see more people having the chance to collect them. 

I love collecting things because I find those kinds of things a lot of fun and really cute--the rarity doesn't mean anything to me. Unfortunately, I'm in the minority. In my opinion, if you only care about the items because they are rare or you can show off, you aren't collecting for the right reasons  It's that kind of thing that ruins it for those who want them because they like the items themselves.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm *fully against it.*

That's why they're called collectibles; they're rare!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm *fully against it.*
> 
> That's why they're called collectibles; they're rare!



Collectibles are called Collectibles because they can be collected... Rarity has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm going to fully agree with Jennifer here. I actually really hate the elitist attitude that comes with these collectibles. I mean, I understand that yeah in the real world not everyone gets everything, but these are pixels on a forum that is more or less a children's game. Also I agree that rarity has nothing to do with the name.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> Collectibles are called Collectibles because they can be collected... Rarity has nothing to do with it.


*facedesk*
Oh my god what the crap am I saying.

I'm still against it, mainly because I would like to maintain bragging rights.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree   Collectibles for all.  They are cute which is why I have collected them.  Don't need them all.  I never got the pinwheel or pokeball but I can live without them.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I'm going to fully agree with Jennifer here. I actually really hate the elitist attitude that comes with these collectibles. I mean, I understand that yeah in the real world not everyone gets everything, but these are pixels on a forum that is more or less a children's game. Also I agree that rarity has nothing to do with the name.



Yes, exactly my point. 

Real world is hard enough--I'd like to be able to peacefully collect cute things online as I can't in real life without people spamming bragging rights and Elitism  Heck, I have less of a chance with some collectibles due to being a moderator. 

On top of that, not all collectibles can be sold/traded anyway. People are saying you can just buy from people, but that isn't true. I have been offered a few collectibles people have that they do not necessarily want or they were willing to sell me only for them to find out they can't gift it--so some people have collectibles they don't even want that just makes it harder for the ones that do 

Sansa - I blame my OCPD for my "gotta collect them all" stance. Well, that and Pokemon  The amount of sites I quit because I couldn't collect them all and knew I'd like... make myself sick otherwise if I tried to stay around and get them... but I'm a mod here so yeah


----------



## Flop (Mar 15, 2014)

I like collecting collectibles, just because I enjoy collecting things. I don't care that I have something that someone else doesn't. I collect them because it's fun, and I just like being able to look at them.  Rarity of the collectibles has nothing to do with me. A big part of my collecting is because I'm OCD about having to have things in full sets. I like the look of them on my profile, but I don't care about them because they're rare. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jennifer said:


> I blame my OCPD for my "gotta collect them all" stance.



Pretty much. ^~^


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 15, 2014)

I have the same collectors instinct.  At one point I had an extremely large collection of toys.  I sold just a small part of this collection because I had to.  I had a sick dog and a busted computer so I had to.  It left a big gap but it was worth it.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 15, 2014)

I am going to chime in, i am all for more collectibles.  I read through every post on this thread and i am a bit taken aback at the attacks against the OP.  He or she is selfish?  Childish?  Wow, its so mean.  All he was asking for was the opportunity and restocking, not freebies.  

I think what he, and some others feel, was that somehow the whole process was left up too much to chance and luck.  If your computer or whatever you were using had gotten into line, as it were, just a fraction faster then someone else, you got like 3 or 5 of the covetted items.  Many of you are making it sound like you earned it while in reality, the winds of luck fell your way.  

In case any mod is reading this, i would propose that the store be fully stocked at all times, but make the rare items super expensive.  That way, all of us have the same opportunity to achieve it either by posting actively, trading bells or items for the tbt bells, or whatnot.  Instead of time zones, fast fingers, etc. be the deciding factor.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> In case any mod is reading this, i would propose that the store be fully stocked at all times, but make the rare items super expensive.  That way, all of us have the same opportunity to achieve it either by posting actively, trading bells or items for the tbt bells, or whatnot.  Instead of time zones, fast fingers, etc. be the deciding factor.



As a note, moderators have no effect on the shops--only Admins do. I know some items are set to update every so often, but most are done manually because that's how they are set


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 15, 2014)

They. Are. Pixels.

Stop exaggerating.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> They. Are. Pixels.
> 
> Stop exaggerating.



Just because they are pixels doesn't mean people don't care. Games are just pixels and data, but people sure get upset when their files get erased or something bad happens.

People value things differently--just because you don't see the value doesn't mean that person's feelings and opinions are invalid.


----------



## Beary (Mar 15, 2014)

Brb while I die of laughter at the silliness of this thread.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 15, 2014)

my thoughts while reading this thread: lol



Farobi said:


> I kinda have to agree with this. While it's quite different in this case, it's more or less the same moral issues some forum-goers have. Not saying I dislike it, but it should be worked upon.



You probably think I'm one of those people, but honestly-it's not people having the opinion that TT'ing isn't meant to be-it's when people with those opinions enforce them on to other people with differing viewpoints. And in some rare cases, they look down on that person because they don't play their way. #InBeforeLocked


----------



## Jake (Mar 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Brb while I die of laughter at the silliness of this thread.



i already died lets rip together


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, this thread exploded when I was away.

Not gonna lie, this is *actually* more of a vent topic. The topic that I made out of spite, and the stress influenced on me. Now that I'm much calmer now, I should explain everything.

OK, so I know that this topic is silly and a bit selfish. You may call me rude because I'm forcing, but I was stressed at that time. Not because of the cake, but also other things. I just poured the blame on the cake, and that's the reason why I make this topic.
I also became defensive about it, and it's because I'm also stressed. But I might have to say, I didn't say that I'm on the stress and that's why people think I'm being rude and attacked me.

tl;dr: I was stressed on other things but take the cake on blame so I made this topic.


----------

